# Who has a Micro Mark 7x14



## ldb2000 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all
Time for me to move up to the big boy toys . I've been looking at the Micromark 7x14 and am just wondering if it's worth the extra $150 or so for it over the HF or Tools now lathes .
I was toying with the idea of getting the HF 9x20 but several things are weighing against it , no reverse , $150 more then the MM7x14 , big and heavy .
Any comments are welcome .


----------



## rherrell (Feb 9, 2009)

I have one Butch. The MAIN reason I got it was that it has Imperial(inch) dials instead of Metric ones. .050" per revolution of the dials. I'm an old dog who doesn't like new tricks and while the Metric system isn't "new" by any stretch, it's foreign TO ME so not having to convert all my measurements is a BIG DEAL!
Other than that it's pretty much the same type of lathe as all the rest HOWEVER it does have a lever-lock tailstock which is ALOT better than tightening a nut with a wrench every time you move it!! I HIGHLY recommend a quick change toolpost and I also have a MT3 collet chuck that uses the er32 collets from my Beall, a REAL nice way to go.
Also, be prepared to spend a day or two "tweaking" on it. Take it all apart and file down all the rough spots and "re-adjust" everything. The extra 2" in length is nice too for drilling.
Check out "mini-lathe.com", ALOT of good info there.
Oh yeah, CONGRATULATIONS! (you know what I mean!)


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Rick .
Been going to mini-lathe.com for ages , also all the 7x and 9x yahoo sites , thats where I learned about the 9x20 not having a reverse with out modifications . 
The Micromark looks like the best of the 7x lathes because it has the features like the cam lock tailstock and the tru-inch features . 
Thanks for the congrats , Ill be making the anouncement later tonight .


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 14, 2009)

So no one else owns a Micro Mark 7x14 metal lathe ? 
I want to know if there is a consensus on if this lathe is worth the $150+ more or should I just get the HF 7x12 and use the $150+ to buy tooling and things like a OC tool post and stuff .


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have the HF 9x20 and wish I would have bought the MicroMark.  No reverse (haven't converted yet), wobbly tool post (haven't converted yet), and don't really need the large capacity of the 9x20. YMMV


----------



## bosipipes (Feb 23, 2009)

Mine should be here this week.
ANYONE know the spindle thread size


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 24, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> So no one else owns a Micro Mark 7x14 metal lathe ?
> I want to know if there is a consensus on if this lathe is worth the $150+ more or should I just get the HF 7x12 and use the $150+ to buy tooling and things like a OC tool post and stuff .



I have one and went through the same thoughts as you. Mine came for Micro Mark in perfect condition. I have done very little setup and everything is on the money. It went together without a hitch. Instructions are a bit vague, but you can get a better version on their website. 

Reasons I bought it. 
Inch dials
None of the gooey stuff that is on the cheaper lathes.
It is the next step better model than what HF sells.
Fit and finish is much better than the cheaper lathes.
Support is top notch.
And I read nothing but good about it.


----------



## rherrell (Feb 24, 2009)

bosipipes said:


> Mine should be here this week.
> ANYONE know the spindle thread size


There are no threads, only a backing plate for the 3-jaw chuck. It has a MT3 taper in it for accessories. I bought a MT3 collet chuck that holds the same ER32 collets as my Beall chuck so I can use the same collets for both machines. The only downside to this set-up is there's no thru-hole so 6" is about the maximum length it will hold without tailstock support. I very rarely use the 3-jaw anymore.


----------



## bosipipes (Feb 24, 2009)

I saw LMS has a backing plate mount. But I thought that $239. was a little high.
But then, I could get 3/4" rod all the way thru.


----------



## rherrell (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah Kirk, I thought the exact same thing. They sure are proud of that thing, aren't they? That's why I bought the MT3 chuck, if I need to work on a long piece I can always put the 3-jaw back on. For $170.00 difference I'll live with the minor hassle.:wink:


----------



## Daniel (Feb 24, 2009)

If the MM has all the clean up and fine tuning done to it, they are doing it for a lot less money than I would. there are several hours of tweeking and honing on the HF model. The up side to that is you know the lathe very well after you have taken it all apart and put it together again. the down side is the very small chance you could mess something up. Some want the convenience and actually you are getting it pretty cheep if it is only $150 more.


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 24, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> Hi all
> Time for me to move up to the big boy toys . I've been looking at the Micromark 7x14 and am just wondering if it's worth the extra $150 or so for it over the HF or Tools now lathes .
> I was toying with the idea of getting the HF 9x20 but several things are weighing against it , no reverse , $150 more then the MM7x14 , big and heavy .
> Any comments are welcome .


 
Butch, Since you said you were toying with the idea of a larger lathe and welcome any comments..... I chose the Grizzly G4000 and am pleased so far, especially when I have a question and ask their technical support guys.  All the dials are in inches, .050" per revolution, it has a reverse and a lot more thread cutting choices.

Cutting my own multi-start threads was high on my lists of desirables and this lathe offers more thread selections (both inch and metric) than the smaller lathes I looked at.  I spoke with users who had actually cut multi-start threads on their lathes and based my decision on their recommendations.  If you aren't into thread cutting so much, it may not be a big deal to you.

If you are interested in threading pens and you haven't done so already, look closely at the threads each machine is capable of cutting.  You might just weed out a few choices or at least complicate your shopping a little more! :wink:

Just a thought


----------



## rherrell (Feb 25, 2009)

Daniel said:


> If the MM has all the clean up and fine tuning done to it, they are doing it for a lot less money than I would. there are several hours of tweeking and honing on the HF model. The up side to that is you know the lathe very well after you have taken it all apart and put it together again. the down side is the very small chance you could mess something up. Some want the convenience and actually you are getting it pretty cheep if it is only $150 more.


Trust me Daniel, the MM does not come out of the box all cleaned and tuned. For starters the gibs need to be removed so they can be filed and honed. The cross-slide had alot of backlash that needed to be adjusted. The headstock needed lube. I basically tore it all down and put it all back. 
After using it for awhile I came to realize that adjusting the saddle plates was next to impossible so I modified it so the saddle plates can be adjusted from the top. I also replaced the steel plates with brass ones. Now I can keep everything "tight" without an act of Congress.
Anyone getting a new mini should go to mini-lathe.com and follow their instructions for tuning a new lathe, you won't regret it.:wink:


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 25, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> Butch, Since you said you were toying with the idea of a larger lathe and welcome any comments..... I chose the Grizzly G4000 and am pleased so far, especially when I have a question and ask their technical support guys.  All the dials are in inches, .050" per revolution, it has a reverse and a lot more thread cutting choices.
> 
> Cutting my own multi-start threads was high on my lists of desirables and this lathe offers more thread selections (both inch and metric) than the smaller lathes I looked at.  I spoke with users who had actually cut multi-start threads on their lathes and based my decision on their recommendations.  If you aren't into thread cutting so much, it may not be a big deal to you.
> 
> ...



George --- How goes the thread cutting? Have you had time to get into that yet?

Dan


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 25, 2009)

Dan_F said:


> George --- How goes the thread cutting? Have you had time to get into that yet?
> 
> Dan


Made a few bolts that actually threaded onto some nuts but nothing as far as pen cap threads yet, too many other things have my interest now.


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone .
George , I was looking at the 4000 , it is much more lathe then I now think I will ever need , I know that could change in the future . It comes with allot of extras and looks to be a great machine for the price , which is sticking point number one , I'm trying to keep it around the $700 price range . the other thing about any of the bigger lathes is size and weight . I'm limited to about 3' of bench space , I have a shop full of flatwork tools and machines and have now added the penshop to the mix and I'm running out of space in my tiny little shop and at 300# + all the other tools and me I'm starting to worry about the floors here . 
I have decided on the MicroMark because it looks to be a grade above the HF and Toolsnow lathes and have really read nothing bad about it on any of the mini lathe sites , everyone who owns one seems to like it . Another plus is I live about 30 minutes away from them and I can save almost $100 in shipping by going to pick it up .
As for threading , from what I have read the listed sizes of the threads that a given machine is able to make is not set in stone and can be expanded , not having a metal lathe , what I have read don't make allot of sense yet but I think once I get one it will all come together . At worst at 12tpi I will only be able to make double start threads which I could live with .


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 26, 2009)

Butch,
Be patient and wait for MM to put the lathe on sale. I got mine for $80 bucks less than the advertised price. In fact I had already paid full price when they put it on sale a week later. But, they gave me a store credit for the difference. So I bought some quick change tool post. 

HEY, They have it on sale now for $521 go grab it.


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 26, 2009)

Got the new catalog Monday and I saw it , orders going in tommorow .


----------



## holmqer (Feb 26, 2009)

When I saw the sale, it pushed me over the edge and I ordered one too!

Now to order some metal and delrin rod stock from online metals...


----------



## foneman (Feb 26, 2009)

toolcrazy said:


> Butch,
> Be patient and wait for MM to put the lathe on sale. I got mine for $80 bucks less than the advertised price. In fact I had already paid full price when they put it on sale a week later. But, they gave me a store credit for the difference. So I bought some quick change tool post.
> 
> HEY, They have it on sale now for $521 go grab it.



What company has the MM on sale? 

Thanks,
john


----------



## chucketn (Feb 26, 2009)

*MicroMark owner*

I too, own a MicroMark 7x14. Absolutly love it.
Purchased the lathe a year ago Jan, and spent most of that time learning to tune and maintain it. I have purcased 2 4" -4 jaw chucks, one independant the other self centering. Waiting on the backing plate from LMS to try them out.
My only criticism is it needs almost constant adjustment to the gibs on the cross and compounds to be solid and accurate, but I guess that is true with most lathes.
In 1 year + of operation, I have replaced the handle on the tailstock wheel once, and the handle on the tool post nut twice. Guess I'm a little heavy handed, 'cause moments after I finished re-threading the handle for the tool post nut, I broke it again. So when the 4 jaws are set up, I will make a bigger nut to take a larger thread for the handle!
Other than these examples, the only problem I had was the motor brushes loosened enough to cause the motor to quit. I was making a large worm screw for a project an had stalled the motor several times,and once it didn't restart. Thought I had hosed the controller, and it was out of waranty. Micro Mark tech support correctly sugested checking the brushes. After tightening them, I was back in business.
Also, broke one of the cast iron gib plates when I first got it, but it was still under waranty, and Micro Mark immediatly sent a replacement pair!
I think you won't go wrong with the Micro Mark. (usual disclaimer, I'm just a satisfied customer)

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## rherrell (Feb 27, 2009)

chucketn said:


> Also, broke one of the cast iron gib plates when I first got it, but it was still under waranty, and Micro Mark immediatly sent a replacement pair!
> 
> 
> Chuck in E. TN


 
Chuck, check out the top adjusting saddle plate mod over at mini-lathe.com. It's in the "Premium Content" section so you'll have to pay for it but it's worth it. It replaces the cast iron plates with brass and since I've done it I've only  had to adjust then one time. And since you adjust them from the top with an allen wrench it takes about 30 seconds, not the 15 minutes(or longer) it takes to adjust the stock ones. Also, the new 1/4" brass plates should last a loooooooong time!:wink:


----------

